# Victini



## KCourtnee (Jun 1, 2011)

Can you breed Victini and get an egg to hatch to another Victini?
If so, would anyone mind doing that and then trading me a Victini to my Pokemon black?

If you can't do that... Id'd ask to trade me a Victini but I don't have any good Pokemon to offer... I've only got like 3 badges, working on my 4th.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, you can't breed Victini's. And sorry, I'm not gonna trade over my Vic.  I'm sure there will be another event sooner or later.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 1, 2011)

you need it for your dex or team?


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 1, 2011)

I want it for my team. I really wanted it when they had it in the event, but I didn't have pokemon black at the time. 
Uggh, hopefully there will be another Victini event. Its  so cute :3

Edit: But if I can't hbave it for my team, I'd at least like it for my dex, cuz I do want to complete it eventually.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Victini is a legendary pok?mon, and like most legendary pok?mon, cannot be bread because it has no gender.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 1, 2011)

Shoulda got the event /derp.

Errr. I can't trade mine 'cuz I love it to damn much o 3o


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 1, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Shoulda got the event /derp.
> 
> Errr. I can't trade mine 'cuz I love it to damn much o 3o


 
I didn't get the game until 2 weeks ago.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 1, 2011)

Rotom was breedable with Ditto in Diamond/Pearl/Platinum. It's a legendary. (I think)


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 1, 2011)

@Bacon Boy: Unless you actually meant bread, just because it has no gender doesn't mean it can't be bred.

@Twinkinator: Rotom is not a legendary, and it can breed with any gendered Pokemon in the Indeterminate group, not just Ditto.

@KCourtney: See: Google -> Victini -> Bulbapedia


----------



## rafren (Jun 2, 2011)

No can do. Sorry.

Ask someone to hack for you?


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 3, 2011)

I was thinking of asking someone to hack... or stealing someone's.

I'm sure I can find someone on pokecommunity to hack for me, or at l,east let me use it for my Pokedex


----------

